# SJs: What Makes You Turn On?



## Finn_the_Human (Jan 1, 2013)

Uniforms, authority, practicality


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Finn_the_Human said:


> Uniforms, authority, practicality


You are a troll, aren't you?


----------



## Finn_the_Human (Jan 1, 2013)

No, I'm not a troll, I'm a real ENFP, I just don't understand what makes you people tick. 
Can I hug you now?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Finn_the_Human said:


> No, I'm not a troll, I'm a real ENFP, I just don't understand what makes you people tick.
> Can I hug you now?


The lore of the internet says that I shouldn't hug the trolls that are as numerous as girls who believe that are part cat or vampire, but considering that Jesus said that I should love everyone. Then I will hug you. Even if you mix my bones and my flesh into one. Causing me to die in a mere minute. In too much pain to give out a glorious speech that is show in movies, because the pain will override me to the point where I cannot connect words into lip movements. Even if I was capable of registering more than the slew of naughty bad words that Jesus wouldn't like to have for my death. So I'll go to hell, because of my naughty language, even if I hugged you in his name.


----------



## Finn_the_Human (Jan 1, 2013)

PimpinMcBoltage said:


> The lore of the internet says that I shouldn't hug the trolls that are as numerous as girls who believe that are part cat or vampire, but considering that Jesus said that I should love everyone. Then I will hug you. Even if you mix my bones and my flesh into one. Causing me to die in a mere minute. In too much pain to give out a glorious speech that is show in movies, because the pain will override me to the point where I cannot connect words into lip movements. Even if I was capable of registering more than the slew of naughty bad words that Jesus wouldn't like to have for my death. So I'll go to hell, because of my naughty language, even if I hugged you in his name.


You clearly are not an SJ.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Finn_the_Human said:


> You clearly are not an SJ.


Oh really now? What would my type be then Finny Fin?

What if I am turned on by Authority and Uniforms? Would that change your mind?


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Finn_the_Human said:


> You clearly are not an SJ.



Having a quick skim through your posts you don't seem like a ENFP to me at all.


----------



## phonethesun (May 6, 2013)

A down to earth intelligence, a shy quality that can be opened up if handled correctly, the ability to speak their mind about anything and anyone to encourage mutual understanding, and a good sense of other's feelings. And yes, she exists. But I'm so friendzoned that she will usually ask me to hang out with her and her friends or tell me who she likes and dislikes...I really wish she would see herself like I see her. And possibly even realize how much I like her...


----------



## stringsandlimbs19 (Apr 9, 2013)

Intelligence, Kind, Caring, Romantic, Creative all of those or a combination but mostly Intelligence and Creativity


----------

